
I tried to get broadband from eir, in Ireland - ismiseted
http://larryhynes.net/2017/i-tried-to-live-life-on-eir.html
======
LordWinstanley
Brilliant read. I hope enough time has passed now for you to laugh about it.

You seem to have an unfinished sentence, part way through though. [italicised]

>She tells me that it has been declared ‘non relevant’. _I can’t even_. She
says it’s doubtful that they will issue a cheque for that amount

~~~
ismiseted
Oh, that's how the kids talk these days! And TBH, I was able to laugh my way
through most of it. (I would have cracked up otherwise.) I had low
expectations, and once we got into Kafka territory I just decided to try and
enjoy the ride.

~~~
LordWinstanley
I've had similar fun'n'japes with their cousins this side of the water, BT.
But I don't think we descended quite that far into insanity.

